# Sls?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

This is my first tank-raised froglet, and I noticed his legs looked ever so slightly spindly. Any opinions?
Sorry if I seem overly anxious; this is just the first froglet that I left to the adults to raise and so I'm just a little bit worried.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

too me it appears normal. But from what I have read regarding SLS is you usually wait until they are oow to make that decision.. Unless of course it is smack in the face obvious. But, from the picture.. I myself would not panic. But thats just me


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with nismo95. He looks ok but too early to tell.


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks fine to me, usually when they have sls theres no question.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

his is him newly emerged. The legs don't look like the legs of my first froglet, who as you probably remember had SLS, but they do seem positioned unusually far back.
It might just be that he's sitting on the edge of the auratus' "pond", but just posting. 








Here's the spindly froglet that I got last year for comparison.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Just a little bump.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Definitely better than the other froglet. When he moves, do you see him use his front legs? Having mobility of the front legs and using them to support himself rather than kind of dragging them along is a good sign.
Bryan


----------

